# Dunhill Royal Yacht



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

One of the more polarizing smokes around - the blend is as love/hate as the label is contrasting art of royal blue, bright red and hot yellow.

The dark look of fine cut stoved virgina is immediately eclipsed by the weirdest smell I know coming out of any can that doesn't already have "FISH" written in the lid. It is something nobody can exactly define - not floral and not a fruit I can pin down. The scent vanishes fast enough and the smoke is deep, dark and punchy - not up to whack of, say, Erinmore, but one dimensional strength (like Hamborger Veermaster) with a nuance of nobody knows what.

I love the stuff - never tire of RY - and await the chance to try the lastest product to see if it holds up. If you try some and hate it, PM me about a swap.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sound "Fishy" to me! Have not tried the old but when I happen on the new will give it a shot.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Just got a tin at JRs to try... plus some other things.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> Just got a tin at JRs to try... plus some other things.


Ha! I may now dare to compare old and new favorites!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Royal Yacht was one I hadn't gotten around to trying.
Just before it disappeared, (12/08) I bought eight tins.
I figured that since it was gone, I'd just let em sit.
Since it's available again and these tins are now
over two years old, I'll have to open one soon.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I have been working through a tin of this stuff and while I like it it is not something I would smoke all the time. It is certainly very rich, if it were food the waiter would come replace your regular knife with a steak knife before you began.


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

I tried and tried to like this. Different pipes, moist or dry, different times of day, after different foods...
Orange juice and tooth paste, every time, and not in the good way. u
I guess I'll give it a few years and have another go at it, but for now I'm done.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Mister Moo said:


> The scent vanishes fast enough and the smoke is deep, dark and punchy - not up to whack of, say, Erinmore, but one dimensional strength (like Hamborger Veermaster) with a nuance of nobody knows what.


Punchy how? I find it stronger than Erinmore, Vitamin N-wise. Maybe you're talking *fruit*-punchy?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

freestoke said:


> Punchy how? I find it stronger than Erinmore, Vitamin N-wise. Maybe you're talking *fruit*-punchy?


 Yes - fruit-stink punchiness.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

About the same time RY became available again, I smoked a ten year old tin. Then I smoked a new tin. In my opinion, RY is better young than well aged. At least better young than ten years old. YMMV


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Nachman said:


> About the same time RY became available again, I smoked a ten year old tin. Then I smoked a new tin. In my opinion, RY is better young than well aged. At least better young than ten years old. YMMV


I think the Murrays has a lot more aromatic presence (which falls off quickly after the tin gets air; I can't cannot complain about how the new version smokes new, either).

You?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

My memory of the old RY is pretty dim, but I like the new stuff just fine.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm about half way through my first tin of RY...I'm loving it!! I've been smoking it in my larger bowled pipes (Peterson Darwin Deluxe)...I walk a little funny afterwards! Bought another 3 tins just to have around...will probably buy more to cellar.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Add me to the camp of those that hate it. I have a 3yr old time that I will have to sell or trade someday. Just not my thing.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

RY is not my favorite, but I certainly enjoy it. It's definitely different, I can see it being a "love it or hate it" blend.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Troutman22 said:


> Add me to the camp of those that hate it.


I loaded the last of a tin here, and I'm wondering as I puff merrily along, working on a beef stew for dinner...do you really *hate* it or just not like it? I can see having it pretty low on the totem pole, but unlike things containing Latakia or perique or some heavy aromatic component, it seems like pretty "ordinary" tobacco to me, in the sense that nothing in particular jumps out as an object of hatred. Even the flavorings are fairly subdued, as opposed to Cherry Blend or the overwhelming vanilla in MacBaren Vanilla Creme Flake. What exactly do you (and others) hate? Just curious. Nobody seems to ever point to anything specific.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Here is my reasoning for being more towards the hate camp.

I couldnt keep the stuff lit. I dried it out for varying times. I packed it different ways. I just didnt have much luck. This then forced me to puff like a demon. The result is a hot burning nic kick to the nutz and a washed out flavor. Whenever I tried to slow it down I spent all of my time relighting. To much maintenance for me and I could never get to any flavor.

Seems like I read somewhere that Orlik has issues with QC. Maybe I got a bad tin. My other tin is in the cellar and I am afraid to crack it.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Troutman22 said:


> Here is my reasoning for being more towards the hate camp.
> 
> I couldnt keep the stuff lit...
> Seems like I read somewhere that Orlik has issues with QC. Maybe I got a bad tin. My other tin is in the cellar and I am afraid to crack it.


Okay, it was more a mechanical rather than a taste problem. That makes sense. :beerchug:

I agree, it can burn a bit wet, which is why I don't smoke it in a very large pipe. And, burning wet, it can create its own little vicious circle of more heat making it ever wetter and harder to light. It's not alone in this. The general way I deal with it is a looser pack, hence less tobacco still (in addition to a smaller pipe). This isn't an all bad thing, since it does indeed have ample vitamin N. You can always fire up a second bowl if you feel you need more nutrition!

Here's a suggestion: Gravity fill a cob or smallish pipe, then pile a mound on top and push it down even with the rim with your thumb. Don't put your fingers or thumb inside the bowl, just push the mound in from the sides and get it level. This will be a loose pack -- very loose, actually. Get a good wall-to-wall light, which should be pretty easy to do. Puff it a few times then let it go out. Tamp it down even very lightly and relight it. Smoke it from there and tamp very gently fairly often. It will be a short smoke, but with a little experimentation you can find a bit firmer pack with those early tamps and the tamps need not be so frequent. You can gradually creep up on a bit more tobacco and a longer smoke until you run into the wetness problem. As long as you don't tamp hard, it should burn fairly dry this way, and as long as you don't draw on it too hard, it should burn fairly cool. Some things just burn wetter than others, especially ribbon with a lot of sugary Virginias (like RY), and you can't give them so much burn time that the bottom of the pile starts to turn into a soggy, nonflammable mass, at which point about all you can do with a relight is steam clean your tongue.

You still might not like it, but at least perhaps you could get a better idea of the taste.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

freestoke said:


> Okay, it was more a mechanical rather than a taste problem. That makes sense. :beerchug:
> 
> I agree, it can burn a bit wet, which is why I don't smoke it in a very large pipe. And, burning wet, it can create its own little vicious circle of more heat making it ever wetter and harder to light. It's not alone in this. The general way I deal with it is a looser pack, hence less tobacco still (in addition to a smaller pipe). This isn't an all bad thing, since it does indeed have ample vitamin N. You can always fire up a second bowl if you feel you need more nutrition!
> 
> ...


I smoke it in fairly large sized bowls and have no problem with moisture. I do let it dry a little beforehand, though.

To me, this seems like a pretty low maintenance smoke.


----------

